# Perimenopause relief? 😓



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

So I haven't had a period since September. Despite a few issues related to the drop in estrogen, it's been pretty great not having to deal with it.

So this morning I wake up with killer abdominal cramps. Been so long I actually thought there might be something seriously wrong. Then I realized what it was. Now I feel like death warmed over. Bleeding like a stuck pig, incredibly painful cramps, constipated, head aching, light headed, heart racing. Just plain miserable. My old fallback of ibuprofin did nothing and we no longer have our waterbed which used to be a great way to lessen the cramping. I'd dig out the heating pad but I don't know where it is.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with this that don't involve a doctor? For all my health issues, I haven't felt this utterly wretched in months.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How do you know you are not pregnant?


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Aspirin, find the heating pad, long hot shower, chocolate????

Sorry you feel bad, intense cramps suck.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> How do you know you are not pregnant?


Because I haven't had sex since 2007 perhaps?


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

Hellomynameis said:


> Because I haven't had sex since 2007 perhaps?


Well, that would certainly make you sure of that.

I recommend evening primrose oil. It saved me after my hysterectomy.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Triple shot of rum and a soak in the hot tub


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Triple shot of rum and a soak in the hot tub


Oh I wish!!! Unfortunately we don't own either 😜


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well then a trip to the mountains is in order.

Finger Lakes Mountain Resorts - ResortsandLodges.com

Doesn't this look inviting?? If you put the rum in a contigo mug no one will bat an eye


----------

